# 2003 Rubicon



## Montosi82 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey Guys

Just picked up a new (to me) jeep for driveways. I should be picking it up on saturday and driving it home to massachusetts from MD. I just got a quote for a snoway 22 series with downpressure and wireless remote of $5200. Does this sound about right? Any other suggestions for must have upgrades? Thanks in advance. Hope u like the pics


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Sweet rig, makes a nice summer cruiser too!

searched CL in mass, this may be another person to call (he includes sno-way in the list of plows he sells):
http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/for/1459643331.html

$4,645 installed says this site:
http://www.heavyhaulertrailers.com/...BrandID=&Category=&SubCategory=&Search=&Page=


----------



## Montosi82 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thats more what i was thinking for a price. Thanks for the link!


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice Jeep...! That price sounds wicked high as I only paid $4400 for my SnoWay 29 2 years ago...with wireless and down pressure.


----------



## Montosi82 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks! yea $4400 sounds better to me. How do you like your snow way 29?


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

This is on the sno-way part of the forum, I wonder how much a TJ mount/harness would be.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=87737


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Hubjeep;858335 said:


> This is on the sno-way part of the forum, I wonder how much a TJ mount/harness would be.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=87737


Not available for a Wrangler in 26 series only 22 series


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

basher;858633 said:


> Not available for a Wrangler in 26 series only 22 series


The one I posted is a 22 for sale.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Hubjeep;858767 said:


> The one I posted is a 22 for sale.


Yes but the plow he linked to was a 26 series.


----------



## Max Wedge (Jul 22, 2009)

Have you looked at the snowdogg plows? I pick mine up on Tuesday, and the price will make you think that it can't be true. 
Nice red Ruby!


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

To OP, what year is that? I assume you got it used?


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Montosi82;857426 said:


> Thanks! yea $4400 sounds better to me. How do you like your snow way 29?


Sorry, just saw this...I LOVE my SnoWay! 
The wireless remote and down pressure are the balls! I had a good dealer and a flawless install...very happy with it.


----------



## Nielubie (Nov 19, 2008)

I just did some quotes on snowway and the prices ranged from $4400 - $4700.


----------

